
Early life experience changes neural genomes in mice - marojejian
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/359/6382/1395
======
marojejian
This kind of blew my mind. The maternal care received significantly altered
the genomes (transposable elements) of the neurons in the hippocampus - key
for learning & memory.

This seems like more evidence that the Central Dogma of molecular biology is
extremely simplistic compared to reality & that genomes are far more flexible
during life than assumed.

Also a nice summary in this podcast:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/podcast/possible-cause-severe-
morn...](http://www.sciencemag.org/podcast/possible-cause-severe-morning-
sickness-and-linking-mouse-moms-caretaking-brain-changes-baby)

